# Straight Load Trailer Manufacturers



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see all of those brands with the exception of Double D by me.
I live in Florida, in horse and cattle country.
Trailers here are used year round...used and used and used some more.
Some are many, many years old is common and the names you listed are the ones most commonly seen going down the road.
We have many new ones too....but it is a large investment as you know so if purchased it is well used and needed by the purchaser.
From bumper pull to gooseneck, cattle and livestock to well well-appointed horse trailers we have them all and all are going, going and going someplace a lot of the time.
Steel, to aluminum to aluminum skin over steel and all the other manufacturing possibilities go down the roads around me.

One thing I would make mention of is look for a insulated roof as a possibility.
Rain hitting a roof while traveling can be deafening to the horse.
Insulated will also help keep summer heat out.
Windows that open and close on sides, vents in the roof and some type of ability to get airflow through the face area would be a must for me.
If upper doors...they that can be closed or pinned opened during travel...

A must for me... _Full-Size Escape Door{s}_ preferably one each side.
I would _*not *_even consider a trailer unless it had this as standard equipment let alone a option!! 

Do consider a used trailer too....
That would allow you have a larger choice of amenities and options included on some more deluxe models.
Used doesn't necessarily mean abused...and some used are like new minus the price-tag.
Today most trailers are 7'6" height or taller. 
"Warmblood" configuration or extra-wide stall size is common and more often the norm than the exception. 
Make sure the stall is not only wide enough but ample length _inside_ of chest bar to butt bar to comfortably fit your horse...

Enjoy your search.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## SuziMiller (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow! Thank you horselovinguy! That was fantastic advice and I so appreciate your feedback! I will definitely look for a trailer that has an insulated roof, which makes good sense. I agree, full size escape doors, one on each side is a must for me. It's hard to find one of these used trailers in my area, they must be popular or there are not many made. I went to a horse event this weekend and everything is slant load with the exception of one woman who had a Percheron in a newish straight load and she said she is inundated with queries about her trailer. Interesting, but strange to me when most seem to go with a slant load.

Anyway, your advise is excellent and I will take it to heart. 

Cheers, Suzi


----------



## SuziMiller (Jun 1, 2017)

See below, thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

My mom bought a Cotner. I'm pretty sure it's WB size (our little 14.3 QH and mustang are dwarfed in it), it's very functional and safe. Has two walkthru doors in horse area that open from the inside, so you can lead the horse in and duck under the bar and exit the side door. It's a ramp load with removable divider and butt bars. Has good air flow while in motion. This particular model also has a walk-in tack, which is very roomy and nice.

Have not had any problems with it structurally or functionally. It's not any harder to maneuver than your average gooseneck. Really good trailer brand from my experience!


----------

